# RS size?



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, Im interested in buying a RS frameset and was wondering if a 51cm will fit me. I'm 175cm, about 80cm inseam. I have my seat height at 71 cm and currently ride a 74 degree seat angle, 53.5 cm top tube, 72 degree headtube angle bike with a 110 stem. Your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

nobody?


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you can try out 54 cm too. The 73 degree seat tube on the cervelo effectively shortens it. 54 with shorter stem maybe?


----------

